# Any one looking for some help?



## peavley (May 26, 2010)

Hey yall,

I live in the Baton Rouge, Louisiana area and I am interested in learning more about smoking in competition mainly, but will also be willing to help out for some catering events possible as well.  As long as it is around here I would be more than happy to lend a hand and learn from some of you more experienced cooks.  I am entertaining the idea of doing some local competitions, but I really have no idea what to expect, nor do I have any idea what events are around here. 

If any of you are from around here, and are willing to allow me to help out I would appreciate it, I am new to the cooking scene around here and I thought this might be a good way to meet a few folks around town.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## mythmaster (May 26, 2010)

There's a southern Louisiana gathering coming up in October.  Here's the thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93572/an-invitation-from-s-louisiana-gathering

I'm sure that you could learn much from those guys!


----------



## sumosmoke (May 26, 2010)

mythmaster said:


> There's a southern Louisiana gathering coming up in October.  Here's the thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/93572/an-invitation-from-s-louisiana-gathering
> 
> I'm sure that you could learn much from those guys!


You'll definitely learn a lot from that group of guys involved in the Gathering.


----------



## eman (May 26, 2010)

Hey peavly,

 I was thinking about comping in the blues and bbq in hammond next april.

 Backyard division. I think we may have enough local intrest to get  a SMF team together ???


----------



## fftwarren (May 26, 2010)

heck yea eman, let me know I'd like to be part of that. Also Ima talk to the GF and see about the gathering in october before I set anything in stone.


----------

